# Any artifacts in Fort Stewart area?



## FredBearYooper (Dec 9, 2011)

Anybody have any luck finding anything around the Fort Stewart area?


----------



## Willjo (Dec 9, 2011)

The Society for Georgia Archaeology has done a study and published some photos of nice artifacts that came from there.


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 9, 2011)

I remember when I was stationed there in the 70's there was talk about an old settlement area down on the Canoochee river running through there.

John I.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 9, 2011)

that area was thick with indians at one time.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 10, 2011)

If your gonna hunt arrowheads on Ft. Stewart you better be discrete about it....Ft. Stewart if federal land,therefore it's illegal to collect  indian artifacts from there....I doubt there out patrolling for arrowhead hunters but they are equal opportunity enforcers and will write a ticket!!!I live very close to Ft. Benning but I wont hunt it for artifacts!!!


----------



## FredBearYooper (Dec 10, 2011)

fish hawk said:


> If your gonna hunt arrowheads on Ft. Stewart you better be discrete about it....Ft. Stewart if federal land,therefore it's illegal to collect  indian artifacts from there....I doubt there out patrolling for arrowhead hunters but they are equal opportunity enforcers and will write a ticket!!!I live very close to Ft. Benning but I wont hunt it for artifacts!!!



I could always just be hunting and "stumble" across one..lol..already had one run in with a CO..don't need another one


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 10, 2011)

Yep.I'll be the first to admit if I were out there deer or hog hunting and see one laying on the ground I'm picking it up and putting it in the pocket,but to be out there just looking for arrowheads probably not the best thing.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Dec 10, 2011)

fish hawk said:


> Yep.I'll be the first to admit if I were out there deer or hog hunting and see one laying on the ground I'm picking it up and putting it in the pocket,but to be out there just looking for arrowheads probably not the best thing.



Yeah I know that already..I got a ticket for helping a buddy hang a stand out here right before the hunter's safety class you have to take to hunt on post..we had no weapons on us or in the car..I got a ticket for hunting without the required pass's.


----------



## simpleman30 (Dec 12, 2011)

my brother and i used to hunt at a club on the southeast border of fort stewart.  he found a ton of points and pottery with various designs on it.  another member from that club worked at fort stewart and supposedly has a pretty extensive collection of points, tools, and pottery he's found over the years. 

i was walking around an area near the canoochee and found a few items on a sandy hill bordering the swamp.


----------

